# Gästepass :)



## Toto3221 (20. Mai 2012)

Halli Hallo liebe Buffer  
Ich würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich mir das spiel kaufe oder nicht und weil ich komplett neueinsteiger der Diablo reihe wäre würde ich mir gern einen Eindruck machen bevor ich blind kaufe. 
Liebe grüße


----------

